# Jet 1220 lathe



## THOMASB (28 Nov 2007)

I have just ordered this lathe from Homewood Worthing for £338.
Will take 4-6 weeks, you can see a review on www.newwoodworker.com
If anyone has this lathe ,or any Jet lathe would like to read any good or bad reports.
Many Thanks Thomasb   :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## DaveL (28 Nov 2007)

Hi Thomasb,

Welcome to the forum. 

Your link has been blocked by our spam trap, this will stop once you have a few more posts to your name, here is the link:-
www.newwoodworker.com


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Nov 2007)

Welome to the slope Thomas, there are few turners here with Jet lathes and I am sure they will ome on with their recommendations etc soon. It must b a good sign that you see a lot of these in use at craft fairs and demonstrations so someone thinks that they are good value. Hope to see some of your work soon. Don't think that you have to be an expert to show us as a lot of us are new at this game as well.

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (28 Nov 2007)

Hello Thomas and welcome  
Hope you enjoy your new toy.Don't forget some piccys :wink: 
Paul.J.


----------



## THOMASB (28 Nov 2007)

Hi Paul.j, how do you get pictures on this forum, It will have to be ABC or 123. I am 62 and I.T. has left me behind???!!!
  :roll: :roll:


----------



## Slim (28 Nov 2007)

THOMASB":twp8l7zt said:


> Hi Paul.j, how do you get pictures on this forum, It will have to be ABC or 123. I am 62 and I.T. has left me behind???!!!
> :roll: :roll:



Have a look at this Thomas.


----------



## Paul.J (29 Nov 2007)

Morning Thomas  
I'm afraid i'm the last person you want to ask about computers,i'm one one of those that is *technologicaly challenged * 
It took me a while to get used to uploading piccys but i got help from other members,thankfully.
I used to use Freeshare but this as gone now,so i now use Photobucket,but i would use Slims tutorial for now until you get used to doing it.
If you get stuck at any stage don't be afraid to ask,there will be someone to help i'm sure.Most of us have been their.
Will look forward to seeing some of your piccys  
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (29 Nov 2007)

Hello and welcome,Thomas.  

You should fit in well here - I'm also in the "enthusiastic amateur" and "computer Luddite" categories :lol: (although if I can manage to learn how to post pictures,then I'm sure you can..)

Andrew


----------



## THOMASB (29 Nov 2007)

Hi Simon thanks for all your input, when I have finish painting the back bedroom :roll: :roll: will have a good session on it!!!!


----------



## THOMASB (29 Nov 2007)

Hi Simon, any other sites apart from Flickr.com .
have spent about 3 hours trying to log on just keeps crashing!!!! 
Told you I was no good at I.T,


----------



## Paul.J (29 Nov 2007)

photobucket
This is what i use and a few others,so if i can get to use it i'm sure you will Thomas  
Paul.J.


----------



## THOMASB (29 Nov 2007)

Hi PaulJ I have managed to get onto Photobucket and moved pictures to it, but unable to work out how to send them to this forum!!!!!
Can you help this "silly old fool" has my wife would say.
Thanks Thomasb ( John really )     :roll: :roll:


----------



## Slim (29 Nov 2007)

John,

If you open the picture in Photobucket, you will see four boxes with code to the right hand side. Highlight the code in the 'IMG Code - Forums & Bulletin Boards' box and press 'Ctrl&C'. Now go to your post in UK workshop, press 'Ctrl&V' in your post and the code will be copied.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## THOMASB (29 Nov 2007)

Help how did this happen?  :lol: :lol:

*ModEdit 
John I have sorted out the link to your picture, nice piece.  DaveL*


----------



## Slim (29 Nov 2007)

He he he.

Ok, you have pasted it twice, and you have missed the square bracket from the begining. Delete the second bit of code after [/img] and add a [ at the begining, and you should be good to go.

If you look at the last steps of the flickr tutorial where I am adding the code to UKWorkshop, it may help.


----------



## santiniuk (29 Nov 2007)

So close !

Just missed the opening [ on the



[/code]

Thats what you need.

Hello and welcome


----------



## PowerTool (29 Nov 2007)

Any better?

Have just tidied up the IMG tags,think you had too many.

Andrew


----------



## santiniuk (29 Nov 2007)

Looks like we all helped out at the same time......


----------



## PowerTool (29 Nov 2007)

Damn - still too slow.... :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## THOMASB (29 Nov 2007)

Sorry Simon I will give up and get my son to do it when he comes over sometime, I and my wife are on the floor laughing and crying!!!!     :lol: :lol: :lol:    Thomasb (John)


----------



## Paul.J (29 Nov 2007)

Hello Thomas.
Well done you've done better than my fiest attempts :roll: 
I will now try and explain how i do it with the thumnails.
When you have logged into PB,click on *BROWSE* This will let you look at the piccys you want in your folder.Click on the piccy than press *OPEN* When you have selected the piccys you want click on the *UPLOAD*tag.This will bring your piccys to your PB folder.
When the piccy is their,there is a small square box below your piccy,click in this box putting a tick in it.
Then scroll to the bottom of the page where you will see some other boxes,click on the last box saying *GENERATE HTML AND IMG CODE*.
On the next page click on the third box down.This will copy your piccy.
Now go back to the forum page and just right click and paste,this will put the url in the box.Click on *PREVIEW* under the box to see if your piccy is their.If it is great.  
When you upload more than one piccy you will have to seperate them at the end of each url.
HTH.
Paul.J....................Nice turnings by the way


----------



## TEP (29 Nov 2007)

Hi *John*, don't get too despondent about the photo's. We've all been there.

Only a month or so ago quite a few of us had to change out photo hosting site as the one we were using packed up, and a lot of us moved to Photobucket.

Try reading through this post from the time we all changed, it takes you through the whole Photobucket thing for placing a 'thumbnail' photo into your posting.

Old post Any more problems just ask.


----------



## THOMASB (29 Nov 2007)

Have I done it? If so all these have been turned on my old Thyme Cub lathe, finished with sanding sealer and woodwax 22, when I get my new lathe will take more pics thanks for all your help it was fun!!!!  :roll:


----------



## Paul.J (29 Nov 2007)

Yes John it as worked,well done  
Nice pieces again.What timbers are they :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## THOMASB (30 Nov 2007)

Hi PaulJ, The top one is Spalted Beech just a plain pot,the bottom one is my first try at turning, and is Pau Amarelo which we call our nut bowl, finish is in walnut oil, at the moment I finish all my work with sanding sealer and woodwax 22, have read this is a good way for beginners.
This hobby is so good, with a lot to learn, and so many options.
It is 02-15 in the morning, the dog got me up!! just had to check to see if I had any replies. will read a Woodturning mag with a cup of tea!!! :-$


----------



## TEP (30 Nov 2007)

Mornin' *John,* now that you have the photo posting sussed, you have all the more time to spend turning now. It is a lot better using thumbnails IMO, they download that quicker and don't mess the displayed page up on your monitor as much as oversize pics do.

PS - Welcome to the mad house.


----------



## hobbler (19 Dec 2007)

Been a while since I posted.

Interesting I have the Jet Mini VS nice lathe when it works after 6 months its I have to return it again if you want to know the full story you can check it out here http://www.woodworkforums.com/showthrea ... t=Jet+Mini

I'd like to know how and what you think of the 1220 as it may come to upgrading if the next switch doesn't fix the problem.


----------

